# Firefox skaliert Bilder schlecht

## merlin2k

Hi Leute,

mir ist Heute aufgefallen das Firefox Bilder unter Linux qualitativ deutlich schlechter skaliert als unter Windows.

Siehe dazu: http://www.csstyles.de/misc/ff3_windows_linux_scale.png

In der oberen hälfte ist die skalierung unter Windows dargestellt und unten Linux.

Ich vergrößere Webseiten oft auf 125% oder 150% (unter Firefox 3 werden ja auch die Bilder vergrößert), und da stört mich die schlechtere Qualität schon sehr.

Woran kann das liegen? Muss ich irgendwelche libs updaten (cairo, ...)?

----------

## SvenFischer

Erschlag mich jetzt bitte nicht:

Mir fällt auf, das Linux den linken Teil (Schrift) deutlich besser darstellt als Windows. Wenn ich also wählen müsste zwischen einer gut leserlichen Schrift oder schöneren Fotos...

----------

## merlin2k

ja das ist richtig, die Schrift ist unter Linux deutlich besser dargestellt. Ich verstehe nur nicht warum er die Bilder so grottig vergrößert wenn es ja scheinbar besser geht.

So weit ich weiß verwendet FF ja libs wie cairo und pango für Vektorgrafik und Schrift, nur welche lib er für Bitmaps verwendet weiß ich nicht...

----------

## SvenFischer

Schau mal, da steht, das es angeblich Cairo ist.

----------

## merlin2k

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Schau mal, da steht, das es angeblich Cairo ist.

 

Tja, nur leider hat weder ein update auf cairo-1.8.2 noch ein update auf firefox-3.1_beta1 geholfen.    :Sad: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Vielleicht sind es die USE-Flags?

Leider bringt es nichts meine USE-Flags zu posten, da ich noch mit der FF 2 Version arbeite und immer noch auf das stable update warte.

----------

## merlin2k

Nach einigen Experimenten bin ich wieder bei den alten use-flags angekommen. Geändert hat sich dadurch aber leider nichts.

Bei mozilla-firefox-3.0.3:

```
dbus gnome ipv6 java linguas_de xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification
```

(Wegen der Übersichtlichkeit habe ich die nicht benutzten linguas_* entfernt.)

Bei cairo-1.8.2:

```
X directfb glitz opengl svg -debug -doc -test -xcb
```

Und bei xulrunner-1.9.0.3:

```
dbus gnome ipv6 java -custom-optimization -elibc_FreeBSD -startup-notification
```

Wie sieht es denn bei den anderen Firefox-3 Nutzern hier aus wenn ihr Bilder skaliert?

----------

## calle2003

Hallo

Sieht aus, als wäre das Problem bekannt:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878803

http://www.actsofvolition.com/archive/2006/december/scalingimages

https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/217908

Bei mir sieht es genauso aus. Wenn ich die Informationen richtig deute, sollte es mit pixman 0.10 eigentlich behoben sein. Diese Version läuft aber bei mir. Ich werde es jetzt mit pixman 0.12 versuchen.

Gruß,

Christian.

Edit: pixman update macht leider auch keinen Unterschied. Da werden wir wohl auf neue Xorg Versionen warten müssen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Mir fällt auf, das Linux den linken Teil (Schrift) deutlich besser darstellt als Windows.

 

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Die Schriftdarstellung unter Windows lässt sich auch noch deutlich verbessern, indem man zum Beispiel Anti-Aliasing anschaltet.

----------

